# Garnet Session Man ; East of Montreal



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Look at the size of that power transformer! Yikes!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Canadian Gold!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Canadian Gold!


No kidding. It's like a Maple Bacon flavoured Twin Reverb.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

And O.T !!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The SessionMan amp is a very loud amp.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Watts?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

player99 said:


> Watts?


75 watts !!! Wow
EL34 tubes specs are 55 wats for 2 tubes in class AB 








EL34 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








http://www.garnetamps.com/specs.htm


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Class AB2: [email protected] 500VDC on the plate...schematic notes 520VDC B+...near 75Wrms.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Didn't the Traynor YBA1A get 90W from a pair of EL34s?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Class AB2: [email protected] 500VDC on the plate...schematic notes 520VDC B+...near 75Wrms.
> 
> View attachment 344131


So the YBA1A is sitting at 750VDC? Yikes


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Didn't the Traynor YBA1A get 90W from a pair of EL34s?


Yes, but you'll get a lot of flak for mentioning it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> So the YBA1A is sitting at 750VDC? Yikes


No, it does not run the plates that high. It has a lot of power supply capability.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jb welder said:


> Yes, but you'll get a lot of flak for mentioning it.


Was 90W a bit of a stretch?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Was 90W a bit of a stretch?


No, not in that application. But people are hung up on the idea that the max. plate dissipation rating of a tube is the most it can deliver, which is not the case.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jb welder said:


> No, not in that application. But people are hung up on the idea that the max. plate dissipation rating of a tube is the most it can deliver, which is not the case.


Really? I think class A would be limited by that, but AB is different. All I know is the Eico HF60 got 60 low distortion "hifi" watts from a pair so 75 or even 90 in a guitar amp doesn't surprise me.
And, right there in tube manuals, it shows the power output in AB1 and AB2.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

What's a fair price for one of these? There's one in Ottawa asking $875. The QC one is $650 but very far away.
I do not need a huge loud heavy amp but it has a master volume so probably usable by me in my basement. Why do I want one, its very irrational. 
Or maybe Frenchy99 has a spare to sell?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> Or maybe Frenchy has a spare to sell?


Sorry, only have 2 of these, one with the fuzz and one with the master volume. Looking for the head version.

I can vouch for it being very loud !


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> What's a fair price for one of these? There's one in Ottawa asking $875. The QC one is $650 but very far away.
> I do not need a huge loud heavy amp but it has a master volume so probably usable by me in my basement. Why do I want one, its very irrational.
> Or maybe Frenchy99 has a spare to sell?


I have absolutely NO idea what these things are worth but what I _do_ know...?
It’d have to be real cheap to get me to buy an amp that big.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> What's a fair price for one of these? There's one in Ottawa asking $875. The QC one is $650 but very far away.


875 is high, 650 is not bad. These keep going up just like the Traynor`s have in the last few years.


----------



## oban (Sep 16, 2010)

Frenchy is correct on this. $875 is quite high, even if mint, but they are going up and if you have the money...
Deals can still be had but people have definitely opened there eyes on Garnets now and they are following Traynors in being less of a secret, both brands IMO are still the best value in vintage amps pound per pound.
I have a master volume Sessionman head; it's awesome; loud, but the master is usable, super chewy almost univibe-ish trem, and HEAVY. The combos are even heavier. I considered casters for the head lol...
Heavy&Loud = good deals, just look at the larger Fender BF&SF combos, always less than there smaller brethren. Ampegs suffer from the same fate. If your back, ears, and neighbors can handle it...


----------

